# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  كيفية معرفة باسوورد الواي فاي المدخل مسبقا في الجهاز

## mohamed73

اذا ادخلت باسوورد لشبكة واي فاي فأن الباسوورد يخزن في ذاكرة الجهاز ولكن لايمكن ان تشاهده
 ولكن مع هذا البرنامج يمكنك ان تشاهد جميع الباسووردات الذي ادخلتها مسبقا في الجهاز البرنامج يحتاج الى روت *طريقة العمل* 
 تابع الفديو التالي
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *بعض صور التطبيق*    *الرابط* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## didarm

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

